# Familiar faces



## Jayjay99 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey all,

I was around in the old BL (now aroundtheblock) days.

Haven't been around in ages. It's good to see familiar faces from a long time ago, Bernstem, mighty quinn, etc.

Just wanted to say hi to everyone and good to see you all 

Jay


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Glad you found us and glad that you are back!!

I think we have quite a good forum over here with tons more information. The "other forum" is dead for the most part and you can wait for days or weeks to get you question answered over there


----------



## Jayjay99 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks Mighy Quinn! Good to be back 

It seems great ! I noticed BL/ATB is dead 
Is anybody else from there around? Morpheus, Andy, etc ?

Keep up the amazing work, posts are awesome!

Omg the one with "unicorn pee and rainbows" is hilarious ...lol


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Maybe we can make a trade and pick up Morph but the other guy can stay over there. Lol……..


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@Jayjay99

Here is a good thread to read about The Other Site. The Fearsome Foursome aren't over here for obvious reasons 



Jayjay99 said:


> Omg the one with "unicorn pee and rainbows" is hilarious ...lol


I do what I can :lol:


----------



## Jayjay99 (Jul 22, 2020)

NJ Lawn - I agree ! Is Morph a free agent? Is his contract up? Lol &#128516;

MQ - Wow a whole thread on the other ! Ah well, c'est la vie (as they say)

Good to see some old faces, it's good to be back


----------

